# Need somones .02 on power packs



## Erie Lackawanna PA (Nov 16, 2009)

I set up a fairly large set (6 1/2' x 8' and a 4' x 9 1/2 boards) and Im using the basic Life Like powerpacks. When the engines get to the opposite end of the powerpack they seem to slow down. are these basic power packs not up to the task ? 
I found this on ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270492666124&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
thinking about buying it, 
would something like this be better at the task ? Id rather not spend to much now cause this is just for my kid.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

That was state of the art in its day, I'd pick it up if I saw it at a train show...and could test it. 

Your problem is power draw, those train set packs just can't do it. Once you get a larger pack like that one, something in the 1 1/2 - 2 amp range, your problem will be fixed.


----------

